# Und mal wieder MS Langeland



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

14.04 gehts mal wieder los, is noch einer von euch Meeres Freunden an Board.
oder stehen wir wieder alleine da:q Übrigens das hecK hab ich schon wechgebucht :vik: nur wegen der sicherheit halber.:q

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

Das wird eine lecker T-Shirt Tour :m

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

mal vom anderen Thread hierher wechseln...

@Phillip
richtig seh zu, dass du kommst   Revanche :q die 17 Dorsche Vorsprung vom letzten mal musste dann auch gleich mit aufholen :q 

Wolln ma hoffen, dass ich jetzt nicht zu viele sage...iss schon so manches mal schief gegangen :m 

@Benny
wäre doch gut wenn wir auch mal nen Meeresspezialisten dabei hätten :g 
Geb dir nen Ruck.. #6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

okay bn einwenig blöd,poste das mit dre tour natürlich erstmal ins andere Thema:vik:

@ fynn

ihr hatte die bessere seite da war nix zu machenich zeig dir noch wie man dorschen geht:vik:

bin augf jeden fall dabei.

@Dirk&Liz

wo wohnst du denn,dann könnte man das absprechen sonst fahr ich mit meinem papi|supergri:l


@benny

du musst dabei sein, was wäre das für ne sau geile tour#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

So micha is definitiv auch dabei:vik: alte mannschaft mit neuzugang das wird goil wenn sich genug finden können wir im august bevor die fischer wieder loslegen ja mal eine vollcharter
organisieren.nur mit forenmitglidern.:vik: na last ma den andy planen der macht dat schon.

bis denne
andy


----------



## BennyO (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

Ja Phillip das wäre schon cool ne. Aber ich weiß das noch nicht. Ich muss noch ein wenig abwarten. Sag euch dann bald noch einmal bescheid. 



Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

@bennyo
als meerespezi hätte ich sofort die herrausforderung angenommen.:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*



andy0209 schrieb:


> @bennyo
> als meerespezi hätte ich sofort die herrausforderung angenommen.:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q



eben..  

Aber wenn man so oft hier oben ist, wie du immer schreibst, dann sollte das eine mal ja auch nix mehr ausmachen  
Also sag zu :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

RRRRICHTICH|jump:


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

Hey ho, da bin ich wieder!
Mann, wollt grad den Wels bei meinem Gerätedealer abholen. Da sagt mir doch der Nachbar , dass der zwei Wochen an den Po ist... Mit Andreas Zimmermann (irgend son Wallerspezi)!!!
Der hat en Leben! Da wär ich jetzt auch gern! :q 

@Philip, 

Ich wohn im tiefen Westerwald, flieg aber bei meiner Anreise an Hamburg direkt vorbei... Da wärs kein Thema dich mitzunehmen!
Doch junger Mann, bitte eins:
Das was du schreibst, kann man manchmal kaum lesen.
Da krisch isch totale Augenschmerzen von!!!!|uhoh: 
Bitte tu mir den Gefallen und benutz die Vorschau etwas öfter!
Dat is zum krassen durchlesen, des von dir verfaßten Textes!!!

@Andy,

Gude, erst mal!!! :m 
Das mit der Vollcharter im August ist auf jeden Fall ne gute Idee!:q :q :q 
Der Kutter ist doch ruck zuck ausgebucht!!!
Allein wir Langelandtrööt - Schreiber sind ja schon mit Anhang fast 15 Leute! Dann würd ich sagen, begrenzen wir das ganze auf 30 Angler (wegen Platz mehr zum Fischen ) und schon könnte ein neuer Thread entstehen...

Greez


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

@ Benny,

Hallo? Mit deiner Zusage rechne ich ja wohl absolut!!!|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 
Will doch mal mit nem echten Meeresspezialisten fischen:m


----------



## BennyO (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

Sag mal Andy du hast auch was gegen mich, oder?
@ fynn_sh: 
Wieso sage ich hier immer, ich bin so oft oben?
Ich bin meistetsn so alle 2 Monate oben auser in der Laichzeit. 
Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich kann, weil ich eine Woche vorher auf Klassenfahrt bin und alles kostet ja auch immer Geld.
Aber wenn ich es schaffe, werde ich kommen. Und ich brauche auch einen der mich hoch fährt. Muss mal gucken, ob mein Vater das macht.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

jo hör ich öfter,hab aber leider nicht immer so viel zeit mir alles durchzulesen...#q

Ich danke schon ma fürs Angebot,aber ich denke dass mein dad mitkommen wird.|supergriIch werde ihn mal fragen und dann sag ich ob alles klar geht


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

30 leuts sind i.o aber hat ja noch ein paar tage zeit.
komm mal nach nebenan,wir wollen den trööt doch für die nächste tour lassen.
gruß
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

@ benny 

ist doch alles nur nett gemeint|wavey:


ps:

ich werde *Philipp *geschrieben,danke|kopfkrat


----------



## BennyO (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

Ok Phillipp wenn du das sagst.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

Benny!!!! Komm en 40ziger wirste ja wohl aufbringen können!?!
Und Bochum liegt doch bei Dortmund??? In der Nähe zumindest...
Du mußt dich nur an die weltberühmte Piste hoch Richtung Norden bringen lassen. Von da nehm ich dich weiter mit! Zum Selbstkostenpreis!!! Muß eh in die Richtung...:q 
Und keine Angst, ich sprech mal für die Anderen, wir haben ganz und gar nix gegen dich!!!#d |supergri 
Deine Einstellung is schon OK!!!

Greez


----------



## BennyO (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

Bis wohin muss ich denn dann genau?



Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Benny!!!! Komm en 40ziger wirste ja wohl aufbringen können!?!
> Und Bochum liegt doch bei Dortmund??? In der Nähe zumindest...
> Du mußt dich nur an die weltberühmte Piste hoch Richtung Norden bringen lassen. Von da nehm ich dich weiter mit! Zum Selbstkostenpreis!!! Muß eh in die Richtung...:q
> Und keine Angst, ich sprech mal für die Anderen, wir haben ganz und gar nix gegen dich!!!#d |supergri
> ...


|good:


----------



## BennyO (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

Ok andy dann bin ich schon mal froh.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

Ich hab auch nix gegen dich  

Aber wer sich selber als Meeresspezialist bezeichnet muss auch mit gewissen Sticheleien rechnen :q :m 
Also nicht übel nehmen


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

@ fynn

warste eigentlich auch auf der tour dabei??

blick da nicht so durch


----------



## BennyO (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nix gegen dich
> 
> Aber wer sich selber als Meeresspezialist bezeichnet muss auch mit gewissen Sticheleien rechnen :q :m
> Also nicht übel nehmen


 


OK dann is ja alles geregelt.




Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

:vik::vik: *NUR NOCH 51 TAGE*:vik::vik:​


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

Herzlich willkommen im board Gismo #h

na dann wünsch ich dir viel spaß und reichlich wissensaustausch.

gruß
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

moin,

ich ich stehe gerade vor ner schwierigen Entscheidung, am 14.04 ist bei uns ne große Stippermesse mit einer vorführung am wasser und großen Stppern.Nun bin ich nicht sicher, ob ich zum pilken fahre oer zur stippermesse#c


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

Für ne schäbige Stippermesse den wahrscheinlich geilsten Angeltag im Jahr ausfallen lassen? :m 

Ne mal im ernst, ich glaub das wird richtig lustig. Ich würds mir nicht entgehen lassen .... und denk an die Revanche :q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

jo habe auch die tuor als favorit#h


----------



## BennyO (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

Also ich würde mich für die Tour entscheiden. Jetzt mal ohne Witz das höört sich doch nach einer geilen Tour an.




Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich ich stehe gerade vor ner schwierigen Entscheidung, am 14.04 ist bei uns ne große Stippermesse mit einer vorführung am wasser und großen Stppern.Nun bin ich nicht sicher, ob ich zum pilken fahre oer zur stippermesse#c



stippermesse wat dat,nee nee pilken iss viel geiler


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*



andy0209 schrieb:


> stippermesse wat dat,nee nee pilken iss viel geiler


 

Die Frage stellt sich doch wohl nicht ernsthaft oder #c 
..komm Junger_Dorschler ich bring ein Stück Brot mit, die Suppe gibts an Bord, dann kannst Du beim Pilken Stippen


----------



## chris13 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

Kommt jemand aus Berlin mit?!|kopfkrat Wenn ja könntet mich der jenige ja einsammeln:vik: 

Würde liebend gerne mitkommen:vik: !!!

mfg Chris


----------



## chris13 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

Aso aso Philipp....komm mit.Was willsten bei ner Stippermesse?

Also was is besser? nen schöner 10Pfund Dorsch...oder ne wahnsinnige Plötze von 70gramm^^


----------



## Junger Dorschler (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

die browning team leudde und ihre fischvorstellung, aber ich dneke bin dabei. werde nacher mal mit meinem dad callen:l


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

*:vik:40 Tage, 960 Stunden, 57600 Minuten, 3456000 Sekunden :vik:
*​


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

Moin Fynn
schon Fit?


----------



## Junger Dorschler (5. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

jo würde mich auch interressieren, du bist doch dabei oda#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> jo würde mich auch interressieren, du bist doch dabei oda#6


 

Wenn ihn nicht wieder eine schwere Grippe erwischt |krank: :v  ist er davon wohl nicht mehr abzubringen  

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

Klaro bin ich fit... :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

|jump:*37 Tage, 888 Std, 53280 Min, 3196800 Sek*|jump:​


----------



## micha_2 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

und ich hab mich im datum geirrt. dachte geht nächstes we schon los. naja hab ich gleichmal zwei ausfahrten auf der eidum gebucht


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

bsit du auch dabei?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*



micha_2 schrieb:


> und ich hab mich im datum geirrt. dachte geht nächstes we schon los. naja hab ich gleichmal zwei ausfahrten auf der eidum gebucht



wann nächstes we oder was ???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> bsit du auch dabei?



jau micha iss auch dabei wir kommen zusammen angestürmt#6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

das ist ja wie weihnachten:m


----------



## micha_2 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

ne ne nichts weihnacht, wen engel auf reisen gehen wird schönes wetter, also tshirt raus.


----------



## the Gamefisher (18. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

Moin all
Bin neu hier und melde mich auch einfach mal zu Wort.
Echt schön zu sehen, das es noch mehr verrückte gibt die dann auch noch den gleichen Geschmack haben.
Das Boot und der Skipper sind wirklich ne feine Sache.
Kann leider nicht an dem Angeln mitmachen, da ich vermutlich an dem We arbeiten muss.
Wünsche Euch aber viele schöne Stunden und natürlich richtig gute Fische


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

moin gamefisher

herzlich wilkommen im board
es kommen ja noch viele tage wo wir auf see sind vlt trifft man sich ja mal.

greez
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (19. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

genau, du kannst ja bei der nächsten dabei sein


----------



## karpfenfuttzi (19. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

Stimmt! Das Boot ist klasse! Andreas gibt sich wie immer Mühe.Auch wenn man wenig fängt,hat man trotzdem das Gefühl,dass er die Fische sucht......

Junger Dorschler: Soll kein Angriff sein ,aber ich mußte deinen Satz dreimal lesen, bevor ich ihn inhaltlich verstand.


----------



## BennyO (19. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

Ich auch. Schreib doch einfach mal langsamer Philliipp. Ich weiß das es im Moment schwer werden kann aber da muss du dorch.
Also lass dir Zeit.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

ja sorry, ich versuch es ja


----------



## karpfenfuttzi (20. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

Schon gleich viel besser..... Kennst du doch vom angeln: Nur wer sich stetig bemüht ,wird erlöst werden. Wie gesagt,ich wollte dich nicht angreifen! Sag mal bescheid ,wenn ihr mal in der Woche  fahrt. Am Wochenende ist es mir immer zu voll.|bla: |bla:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

moin karpfenfuttzi

ja mit unserem jungen dorschler hat man so seine sorgen .ich glaube er iss immer ein wenig aufgeregt beim schreiben ,aber er gibt sich mühe.

unsere termine fürs kutterangeln findest du hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=95075&page=87

wenn einer bock hat oder einer etwas plant wirst du mit sicherheit was finden. in der woche wäre mir auch lieber aber die liebe arbeit. man kann ja froh sein wenn man einen goilen job hat ich als dachdecker brauche nichtmal am samstag los, da iss der chefe dagegen er will das wir 5 tage die woche fit sind ,selbst bei terminbauten.ist samstag frei. das kann man einfach nich aufs spiel setzten.

greez
andy


----------



## karpfenfuttzi (21. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

Andy0209: Hört sich gut an. Werde mich mit Sicherheit mal einhängen bei euch. Wenn man am Wochenende mit mehreren ,vernünftigen Leuten losfährt ,ist es ja auch kein Thema.Wenn bei euch mal kurzfristig einer ausfällt ,dann könnt ihr euch auch bei mir melden.Bin eigentlich mehr für die "spontanen" Fahrten zu haben ,als für die über Wochen geplanten.......


----------



## Junger Dorschler (21. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

Fährst du nur von mit der LangelandI oder auch von heili town?

Das ich mich so oft verschreibe liegt daran, dass ich immer 1000 andere sachen im Kopf habe und mich nicht wirklich aufs schreiben konzentriere.


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

Na dann konzentrier dich, junger Grashüpfer!!!:q :q :q 

Ok, den Film kennste wahrscheinlich net mehr, mußte aber spontan raus...

Greez


----------



## Junger Dorschler (21. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

Film?

häää?|uhoh:

muss man das verstehen#c:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

Ach, nur ein Film aus meiner Jugend, als ich in deinem Alter war...
Karate Kid!!!:l 

Kennste eh net!


----------



## karpfenfuttzi (21. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

Eigentlich egal welches Boot.Hauptsache Andreas fährt dieses Schiff.....Von Heiligenhafen bin ich ab.Erstens ist es eine blöde Fahrerei dort hin und zweitens hab ich dort viel Mist auf einigen Booten erlebt. Fahre daher nur noch von Laboe. Werde immer ganz traurig wenn ich die Sirius  im Hafen rosten sehe.......:c :c


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

joah ist schon schade mit der sirius, von heilytown geht aber nichts über die karo.

ist echt nen topkutter und mit laboe zu vergleich, was in helöytown selten der fall ist


----------



## norge1001 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

Hallo,

Ist vielleicht jemand vom Board von Sonntag bis Dienstag auf der Langeland? 

Günther


----------



## Beini (29. März 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

moin,
jo, ich und nen kumpel fahren am montag raus


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Und mal wieder MS Langeland*

moin männer

wenn noch jemand lust hat am 14.05 auf der langeland mitzukomen dann mal schnell melden .es ist gerade ein platz frei geworden .habe das heck gebucht.
greez
andy


----------

